# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Spoilers 2010 H&a

## lizann

Bound and gagged in the boot of Suzy's car, Martha's life is in danger. Angelo couldn't get her out before Derrick drove away.

Hugo hit Charlie on the back of the head and she dropped to the floor unconscious...what will become of her?

Fans will be taken on a journey in 2010. The questions surrounding the âmysteryâ will be resolved, with a series of dramatic flashbacks showing fully extended scenes of what really happened on Lou's boat, the mysterious shark attack and much more.

Will Summer Bay ever be the same? The residents will face some very challenging times at the beginning of the year. They experience fear and disillusionment when their little coastal town continues to struggle in troubled times. Powerful scenes with all the cast, highlight the importance the community. Leahâs fear and Alfâs disillusionment of the Bay and the people in it, are the most grueling.

Then 'like a phoenix rising out of the ashesâ, hope begins to return. Wise words from Irene to Alf help put things back into perspective âIt's the people who call this place home, the ones who really care about it like you and me who are the ones that matter.â

Community spirit gradually returns along with familiar, much loved characters like Annie Campbell and Marilyn Chambers. There are new faces including Romeoâs sister Mink Carpenter (Matylda Buczko), Rabbit (Mitzi Ruhlmann), Elijah Johnson (Jay Lagaâaia), Fashion Designer Britt Hobart (Diana Glenn) and Michael Patton (Jack Campbell - who was in All Saints).

Sun, laughter, love, friendships and good humour fill the Bay once more along with great drama and intrigue, including someone from Adenâs past. Nicole follows her dream to become a fashion designer, Annie and Romeo find eachother, and Leah falls in love. There are refreshing new sets, interior designs, and locations to support and enhance the multiple Home and Away storylines.

Keep up with the lives of the Summer Bay residents by visiting the Official website for daily video sneak peeks, full episodes, behind the scenes videos, picture galleries, Leahâs blog, interviews, features and message boards. Join the Official facebook page and enjoy sharing your news with other fans and sign up the free weekly newsletter.

Thereâs so much to look forward to in 2010 because 'There's no place quite like Summer Bay!'

----------

homeawayjsk (03-12-2009), tammyy2j (30-11-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Annie is not leaving then

----------


## Dazzle

I can't wait until the "mystery" is resolved and we see those flashbacks.  Is Hugo a baddie or not?

----------


## lizann

^ i hope Hugo leaves or dies villian or not dont care tbh

----------


## Abbie

> ^ i hope Hugo leaves or dies villian or not dont care tbh


same here, Ive never liked him

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Jack's death also part of this? Maybe Angelo didnt kill him?

----------


## SammyL

has anyone seen the 2010 promo?  Any ideas on the couple in the white dress and shirt and jeans? leah?

----------


## Abigail

> Is Jack's death also part of this? Maybe Angelo didnt kill him?


Jack is very much *DEAD* and not coming back to life.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Is Jack's death also part of this? Maybe Angelo didnt kill him?
> 
> 
> Jack is very much *DEAD* and not coming back to life.


OK i know Jack is dead but maybe Angelo didnt kill but had to go along with being the killer as he is working a case what if Hugo was the real killer - imagine Martha in love with Jack's killer his cousin Hugo

----------


## freckleface

> has anyone seen the 2010 promo?  Any ideas on the couple in the white dress and shirt and jeans? leah?


most people, including myself think its Martha.

loooooks like her, and the guy looks like Liam too??

----------


## Dazzle

According to this week's Inside Soap, Hugo will be revealed as the mastermind behind the people-smuggling operation.

_"As the net closes around him, he leaves Charlie for dead.  Will she pull through?  And how will Martha react to the awful news that Hugo's a criminal?"_ 

Poor Charlie and Martha - they don't get much good luck, do they?  I'm glad that Angelo will be proved right, though.

----------


## Perdita

Never liked Hugo and I am glad that he will be found out  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I agree.  I remember how badly he treated his brother, Brendan, when he first came into H&A, and left Xavier to look after him.  I can't wait to see him get found out.

----------


## Abigail

> According to this week's Inside Soap, Hugo will be revealed as the mastermind behind the people-smuggling operation.
> 
> _"As the net closes around him, he leaves Charlie for dead.  Will she pull through?  And how will Martha react to the awful news that Hugo's a criminal?"_ 
> 
> Poor Charlie and Martha - they don't get much good luck, do they?  I'm glad that Angelo will be proved right, though.


Well we knew that months ago. I was hoping for a twist in the tale but it's been pretty obvious for a long time that Hugo was involved. 

Is the return date still the 18th?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is the return date still the 18th?


I think the return date is the 11th Jan.

----------


## Abigail

:Ponder:  I just had a look over at backtothebay.net and the Seven messageboards and it seems nobody has a clue of the actual date. Seems a bit strange considering how close we are to the rumoured dates (18th, 25th and 1st Feb). No spoilers have been released yet either so it's safe to say H&A isn't returning to Australia in the next two weeks.

----------


## Dazzle

How odd!  I'm hoping it will be starting again next monday 11th for us.

----------


## Abigail

It starts 11th January in the UK, not sure about Ireland. The UK and Australia are going to be showing episodes very close together which will probably mean another break sometime during the Spring, Easter most likely. It is the football world cup this year so it's possible, if channel 7 are showing the games, that H&A will be taken off air for the duration, which will also increase the gap between us and them. We'll have to wait until nearer the time to find out which channel has the rights to show the games and what happens to H&A.

----------


## Dazzle

I hate it when H&A is off the air for weeks.  It leaves a gap in my day.

----------


## Abbie

:eekL I really need to catch up  :Sad: 
I cant even remember the last episode I watched!

----------


## freckleface

Home and Away returns the 11th of Jan in the UK and 25th of Jan in Australia. Thats ages until the next ep, the 25th is yonks away :'(

----------


## tammyy2j

Fans will be taken on a journey in 2010. The questions surrounding the ‘mystery’ will be resolved, with a series of dramatic flashbacks showing fully extended scenes of what really happened on Lou's boat, the mysterious shark attack and much more.

Will Summer Bay ever be the same? The residents will face some very challenging times at the beginning of the year. They experience fear and disillusionment when their little coastal town continues to struggle in troubled times. Powerful scenes with all the cast, highlight the importance the community. Leah’s fear and Alf’s disillusionment of the Bay and the people in it, are the most grueling.

Then 'like a phoenix rising out of the ashes’, hope begins to return. Wise words from Irene to Alf help put things back into perspective “It's the people who call this place home, the ones who really care about it like you and me who are the ones that matter.”

Community spirit gradually returns along with familiar, much loved characters like Annie Campbell and Marilyn Chambers. There are new faces including Romeo’s sister Mink Carpenter (Matylda Buczko), Rabbit (Mitzi Ruhlmann), Elijah Johnson (Jay Laga’aia), Fashion Designer Britt Hobart (Diana Glenn) and Michael Patton (Jack Campbell - who was in All Saints).

Sun, laughter, love, friendships and good humour fill the Bay once more along with great drama and intrigue, including someone from Aden’s past. Nicole follows her dream to become a fashion designer, Annie and Romeo find eachother, and Leah falls in love. There are refreshing new sets, interior designs, and locations to support and enhance the multiple Home and Away storylines.

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2010), lizann (07-01-2010)

----------


## lizann



----------

Dazzle (07-01-2010)

----------


## freckleface

yeh thats the bay or love promo  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

Awww, so Nicole and Aden ARE going to get together! Yay!!  And it looks like Charlie and Angelo will stay together, at least for the time being.  I'm not interested in Annie and Romeo, though.

----------


## Perdita

> Awww, so Nicole and Aden ARE going to get together! Yay!!  And it looks like Charlie and Angelo will stay together, at least for the time being.  I'm not interested in Annie and Romeo, though.


Shame it is not going to last seing that Aden is leaving  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

Oh no!  I forgot that Aden was leaving  :Sad: .

It's a similar situation to Bradley and Stacey getting together on EE: seeing them together at long last whilst knowing it's not going to last  :Crying: .  Not nice for us viewers.

----------


## lizann

I cant stand Nicole or Annie i hope they'd leave 

I just hate seeing Aden with Nicole they had a great brother sister relationship and he is over Belle pretty fast 

Since there is no sign of Hugo hopefully he leaves or dies

----------


## Perdita

As Australians prepare for the 2010 season premiere for Home and Away tonight, we thought we'd bring you up to date with the news of what's to come.

The opening of 2010 will bring us the full reveal of the year long mystery, with the answers to all those questions finally being answered. We will find out who has been behind the people smuggling racket, who really killed Lou De Bono, and just how Hugo obtained those nasty wounds by way of flashbacks. 

Friday 29th January will also see the show's 5000th episode. As we previously reported back in July, the episode will not focus on nostalgia, what with the recent 21st year celebrations, and will instead be a good strong episode of the show. 

The repercussions of the mystery will have devastating effects for the bay in the 2nd week of 2010. A violent race riot, a little like the real-life Cronulla riots of 2005 in NSW, causes damage and distress in Summer Bay and makes a lot of the residents examine their lives - with Alf and Leah both finding themselves withdrawing from the community.

The beginning of 2010 is pretty low for Miles also, which we began to see hints of in the closing weeks of 2009. Still trying to come to terms with the loss of Kirsty and Ollie from his life, Miles will face serious mental health issues. In recognition of his character's underlying tendency to emotional instability, his breakdown will bring him perilously close to the homeless Miles who first arrived in the bay.

Once the community rallies together, we are promised a new feel for the show as we continue through the year. The show will return to its roots with promises of much lighter, character driven storylines - though there will still be an element of high drama storytelling for those fans who enjoy it. 


Without a doubt the main arrival this year in the bay is the return of the much loved Marilyn Chambers, which will air around March. We exclusively revealed a while back that Maz would be back for at least a year, and that she would return in a way will see her firmly back at the centre of the action. Her comeback will bring a lot of fun to the story canvas, with her soon becoming comically at odds with Colleen Smart, mother of her ex-fiancÃ© Lance. Whilst we won't reveal the reason behind her return, we can say a lot of mystery surrounds it....  

Also on the horizon are Reverend Elijah Johnson played by Jay Laga'aia; Romeo's mother along with his sister Mink Carpenter played by Matylda Buckzco; the mysterious Rabbit played by Mitzi Ruhlmann;  fashion designer Britt Hobart played by Diana Glenn and finally Michael Patton played by Jack Campbell.


The opening week of the show will see Hugo Austin's entry into witness protection, with his death being faked. Whilst his character will leave our screens for a while, Hugo will be back for another stint later in the year.


2010 will also see the much publicised departures of both Lincoln Lewis and Todd Lasance, who finished filming in the latter part of 2009. Both the characters of Geoff and Aden are written out in a way which leaves the door open for any future possibilities. Aden's departure from screen is still a few months away, before which a face from his past will return, in the shape of one of his brothers.

The year will also continue to be an eventful one for Leah Patterson-Baker. As we teased at a few months back, Leah will find a new long-term boyfriend in the shape of Reverend Elijah - and it is hoped that the couple will become a popular pairing with fans.  However Leah will also have to face her past, as we this year learn the truth about what happened to her first husband Vinnie, last heard to be in witness protection in 2004...

Together with the lighter storylines, 2010 will also see somewhat of a  revamp for the show as far as production goes. Some viewers will already have noticed the changes in the final months of 2009, with both the Beach House and Summer Bay House receiving overnight makeovers. These set changes will continue into 2010 with amongst others, a renovation of the Pier Diner set following an onscreen fire, and redecoration of Leah's House. Lighting on the show has also seen an overhaul in the past few months, bringing with it a far more natural airy feel, which many viewers have welcomed. Plenty more changes for the show are also on the way, including brand new aerial stock shots which will show off the beautiful Northern Beaches locations like never before.

Construction is also expected to begin soon on a new exterior location for Summer Bay House. The real life location of the house, at Jackeroo Ranch in Kenthurst, burnt down during bushfires in 2002. Since then a few locations have been used for the Caravan Park, but only archive footage of the house has been used for stock shots. Producer Cameron Welsh has stated that various problems in securing a long term location have held plans back for a number of years, however a location is now finalised and construction should hopefully begin in the next month.

Big changes have also occurred off-screen over the Christmas break, with Seven having now moved their production across Sydney  from the 50 year old studios in Epping, to a brand new, purpose built, HD production facility in Redfern. The complex in the new Australian Technology Park provides offices and four state-of-the-art studios for the Seven Network, Pacific Magazines and Global Television.

We at Back to the Bay are very excited about this new era of the show, and as the show moves forward we now offer you the opportunity to revisit the past in the form of our Episode Summaries - which now cover the whole history of the show. Don't forget that we will also be updating these with the latest Australian episodes, and bringing you further news as the season progresses!


BTTB

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2010), lyndapym (01-02-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

> as we this year learn the truth about what happened to her first husband Vinnie, last heard to be in witness protection in 2004...


It will be good to know what really happend. Can't wait. That's probably the best thing to come out of 2010 by the sound of it ha. 
Still can't believe Aden and Geoff are leaving  :Crying: . 
Oh, but the Miles stuff sounds pretty good aswell actually  :Smile: .

----------

